# contador ascendente 74ls90



## duende8003 (Nov 27, 2007)

hola soy un nuevo integrante soy estudiante de ingenieria electronica veo digitales uno y tengo que hacer un contador ascendente 
para esto utilice un 555 y un decodificador 7447 para un display de 7 segmentos pero al hacerlo funcionar solo hace 0 y 9 si me pueden dar una luz para esto lo agradeceria muchisimo


----------



## Elvic (Nov 27, 2007)

saludos  duende8003

pero que cual es realmente tu duda?

lo que yo entiendo es que ya esa montado el circuito y te da solo en conteo de 0, 1, 2, ... hasta el 9 pero eso es lo que hace el contador ascendente ¿no?

buenoo hasta que numero quieres que cuente? o que otra cosa deberá hacer?


----------



## duende8003 (Nov 27, 2007)

gracias por la respuesta lo que pasa es que no cuenta solo hace 0 y 9  no hace el concecutivo 0.1.2.3.....no no lo hace 
tambien la otra pregunta que tengo es que despues que hace el conteo se apague eso es parte del laboratorio


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 27, 2007)

Hola.

Revisa la instalación de tu circuito, algo puede estar conectado de modo inapropiado.

Chao.

elaficionado.


----------



## marcelo2112 (Nov 30, 2007)

desconecta la parte del 555 y colocale un pulsador para ver si cuenta.


----------



## clocko (Dic 3, 2007)

para empezar si solo te marca el 0 y 9 es que tienes mal las conexiones de las entradas de reset 
checa este enlace en el que te dice que debes de poner en las entradas del 74ls90 para que cuente

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/hacer-contador-2088/


----------



## eddy70 (Dic 11, 2007)

aqui esta uno que realice, saludos


----------



## DrDreaMx (Dic 19, 2007)

Men, revisa el voltaje que metes, yo apenas hoy revise eso con una fuente variable y ya trabaja bien el circuito de 0-99.


----------



## von_ross (Jun 25, 2008)

saludos! yo tambien estoy montando algo parecido, se trata de un sistema formado por un diodo IR y su correspondiente receptor. la idea es que cuando no reciba señal del IR salte la señal y el ciruito sume 1 a la cuenta que ya lleva. es para un sistema que averigue cuantas veces se abre una puerta. la gracia del asunto está en que he montado el sistema típico, el 74ls90 con el 74ls47 y el 7 segmentos. estoy simulando la entrada de CLK al 74ls90 con un interruptor sencillo, (y tanto, es un clip) y el sistema no tira, unas veces se me arranca a 0, otras a 9, y a veces si conecto/desconecto rápido da algun otro valor.

no sé que falla, si es un asunto de impuezas en el interruptor(bastante cutre) o que puede ser. una orientacion, please, ya me revise el datassheet y no entiendo porque no funcvina, si el 74 90 es activo por flanco.... no por nivel...

el esquema es el mismo que el usado con el contador controlado por el 555, pero en vez de 555 hay un tono continuo de 5 voltios que "modulo" con el clip actuando de interruptor. 

gracias


----------



## von_ross (Jun 26, 2008)

solucionado, con un buen condensador apoyando al interruptor para filtrar sus oscilaciones al conmutar...jeje


----------



## xopxe (Nov 2, 2008)

hola
no pude entender bien tu mensaje, no se si ya estas usando el contador 7490, recuerda que ese integrado es el que te esta haciendo el conteo, por el cuerpo de tu mensaje pude entender que no lo estas usando
en caso de que si lo estes usando lo que peudes es verificar que la terminal de input B este conectada a QA, esto es para activar los 4 flip flop internos
no se si te comentaron que de no hacerlo tu solamente estarias contando de 0-4 con un juego de flip flop y de 0-1 con el flip flop sobrante
intenta eso y luego em dices que pasa
suerte


----------



## Parra_ctn (Nov 24, 2008)

buenos dias... tengo la siguiente duda... disculpen si la pregunta les parece muy de aficionado pero es que lo soy... tengo que hacer un proyecto con un 7490 en donde tengo que resetear en 20 como puedo hacer esto ? no entiendo... si dentro ya tengo un determinado circuito segun el datasheet


----------



## jesus fernandez (Nov 24, 2008)

te sugeriria que revises bien las entradas del decode al display depronto te estas equivocando y tambien te sugeriria que utilices mejor los integrados 74ls73 y los reset los mandas a u alto y diseñas una maquina de estado ya sea sincrona o asincrona que lleve la cuenta que quieres si no me entiendes la idea respondeme pronto


----------



## ozzy (Nov 24, 2008)

tienes que conectar dos contadores en cascada el de las decenas tienes que pner Qa y Qb en los reset0  y los reset 9 a tierra en cuanto al de las unidades  mandas los reset0 y los reset9 a tierra revisa que ambos Qa esten ensus respectivos inputb


----------



## josmty (Ago 26, 2009)

hoa a quiesiera un poco de ayuda tengo que have un contador de 0 a 90 usando  dos 7490 y dos 7448 quiesiera un poco de ayuda, como le hago


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 26, 2009)

Hola.

Tal vez, esto te sirva de inicio.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## pizquiz (Abr 24, 2010)

Hola a todos, ya he dado varias vueltas por el foro pero no puedo resolver mi problema, estoy haciendo un contador de 0 a 9 con un 7448 y 7490, pero no logro tener resultados, no me enciende ningun segmento, creo que estoy conectando todo bien segun la imagen por la que me estoy guiando, pero sigo sin ver un solo resultado, adjunto la imagen de las conexiones que tengo y señalo las posibles conexiones de los pulsadores.

Desde ya les agradezco cualquier ayuda.


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 24, 2010)

Pregunta tonta pero obvia... estas conectando la alimentacion de los integrados y revisaste que el 555 este dando oscilacion?

Si es asi entonces el problema podria estar en el display que es de anodo comun y deberias usar uno de catodo comun...


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 24, 2010)

Hola.

Necesitas colocar 7 resistencias limitadoras entre el 7448 y los LEDs del display , pueden ser de 220 ohm ó 330 ohm.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## jaimepsantos (Abr 26, 2010)

Que tal tengo una duda acerca del funcionamiento del contador con 7490, es que quiero que se resetee en 20 pero no se utilizar muy bien los pines de resert del mismo. 

Me podrian instruir para qUe esto funcione???
gracias!!


----------



## JMA10137 (Dic 20, 2010)

muchas gracias ESTIMADO AMIGO "elaficionado" de antemano tu  post esta muy buenisimo funciona a la prefeccion  lo eh probado en protoboard y esta buenisimo mil gracias mi estimado amigo te doy 100 puntos reiterando mi agradeciemiento me despido deseandote exitos JUAN MIGUEL


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 20, 2010)

Hola.

Sólo como comentario, ese circuito lo hallé en un manual de electrónica.

Que bien que te funcionó.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## javtatan (Mar 6, 2011)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Necesitas colocar 7 resistencias limitadoras entre el 7448 y los LEDs del display , pueden ser de 220 ohm ó 330 ohm.
> 
> ...




no es necesario usar tantas Resistencias con colocar una del comun a tierra es suficiente



Chico3001 dijo:


> Pregunta tonta pero obvia... estas conectando la alimentacion de los integrados y revisaste que el 555 este dando oscilacion?
> 
> Si es asi entonces el problema podria estar en el display que es de anodo comun y deberias usar uno de catodo comun...



hola, bueno es que necesito hacer un contador que pare en 72 y vuelva a iniciar tengo uno de 0 a 99 con 555 para generar el pulso, dos  74ls90, 74ls47 y los displays si alguien puede ayudarme lo agradeceria, o decirme cómo hallar la tabla de verdad quedaria agradecido,espero su respuesta, gracias...


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 6, 2011)

javtatan dijo:


> no es necesario usar tantas Resistencias con colocar una del comun a tierra es suficiente



Nop, no es así, de esa forma te quedarían los led´s de los segmentos en paralelo y la luminosidad sería función inversa de la cantidad de segmentos encendidos.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 6, 2011)

javtatan dijo:


> no es necesario usar tantas Resistencias con colocar una del comun a tierra es suficiente


Como te dijo fogonazo, que me gano de mano jaja pero es tal cual, imaginate el númeo 8 los 7 segmentos encendidos, a 20ma tenes un consumo de 140mA te da 220 X 0.140=30.8V esa seria la caida que tendrias en la R, literalmente te quedas sin tensión, en la práctica, dsiminuye, la corriente en el led notablemente, la tensión que lo alimenta es muy baja y el brillo pobrísimo, si no fijate porque vienen resistencas integradas de a 7 y de 8 elementos?, no pensaras que son tan tontos como para que si lo resuelves con una sola que sentido tiene en fabricar eso? es más, si te fijas hasta en los simuladores hay pack's de 7 resistencias....
y busca en la web contadores o pone simplemente en google 74Ls90 o cualquier otro y te apareceran cientos de esquemas y todos tiene una R po segmento? porque que crees que es asi?



javtatan dijo:


> hola, bueno es que necesito hacer un contador que pare en 72 y vuelva a iniciar tengo uno de 0 a 99 con 555 para generar el pulso, dos  74ls90, 74ls47 y los displays si alguien puede ayudarme lo agradeceria, o decirme cómo hallar la tabla de verdad quedaria agradecido,espero su respuesta, gracias...



una forma de hacer que se detenga en el número 72 o 1110 0100 es hacer una comparación entre la salida BCD y ese número y cuando sena iguales cambie la salida la cual te reseta el contador para que se inicie,  eso se hace con un arreglo de compuertas, busca en las hogas de datos del mismo CI, como se impelementa la función contador divisor por N, o busca eso mismo en google hay mucha info, pero lo que pasa hay que buscar y leer.

El leer amplia tus conocimientos, el no hacerlo te limita

Un cordial saludo


----------



## Cristhiancdbc (Mar 6, 2011)

Buenas tardes amigos, tengo una gran duda, estoy realizando un cronómetro con compuertas 7490 y un 7476 (contador y ff jk respectivamente) he visto datasheet`s teoría hasta decir basta y nada que hace en el protoboard lo que yo quiero.

El diseño es hacer un contador de 00 a 99 y que con un PULSADOR (no interruptor) al dar el primer pulso arranque la cuenta, al segundo se detenga donde se quedó el contador y a un tercer pulso siga desde donde se quedó el conteo. Además con otro pulsador debo incializar a cero la cuenta cada vez que yo quiera.

El diseño en livewire esta perfecto funciona correctamente pero cuando lo monto me viene el problema porque el FF no me obedec cada vez que pulso por Q no me sale los 5v y al volver a pulsar no me sale el 0v. He hecho de todo, probado distintos tipos de conexiones y nada.

Además tengo otro problema los contadores si le meto la señal de reloj ellos no avanzan en el conteo automático sino que los display se quedan en cero. No se que puede estar mal. Voy a enviarles la simulación en livewire y un archivo .doc adjunto para que lo vean y me ayuden a ver que puede estar mal.

(he leido sobre posibles problemas de rebote con el pulsador, pero ni idea de que es eso ni como puedo solucionarlo).

(Las conexiones del Preset y Clear asi como estan es igual que dejarlos al aire por si acaso)

Saludos.


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 6, 2011)

Hola Cristhiancdbc

Dices en tu mensaje:
“Voy a enviarles la simulación en livewire y un archivo .doc adjunto para que lo vean y me ayuden a ver que puede estar mal.”

Espero no tardes mucho en hacerlo.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## clocko (Mar 6, 2011)

en efecto Cristhiancdbc tu solo estas respondiendo a tu pregunta.

 "el FF no me obedec cada vez que pulso por Q no me sale los 5v y al volver a pulsar no me sale el 0v"

respuesta:

"he leido sobre posibles problemas de rebote con el pulsador"

hay unos pequeños circuitos llamados eliminadores de rebote te adjunto la imagen de uno para este tienes que utilizar un microswitch de dos polos y un tiro, pero en la red puedes encontrar algunos otros diseños de eliminadores de rebote

te paso una manera de iniciar pausar y continuar hecho con flip flop jk y con una compuerta and, recuerda para ello tienes que insertar 1 logico en j y 1 logico en k al hacerlo fisicamente puedes simplemente no conectarlos y con eso te funcionaria perfecto,

recuerda puedes poner el eliminador de rebote en la entrada del clock del flip flop si te da problemas


----------



## Cristhiancdbc (Mar 6, 2011)

el circuito antirebote no me funciona, el pulsador ya ni me obedece coloque la salida Q del circuito a la entrada de reloj del FF y nada.


----------



## SERGIOD (Mar 6, 2011)

para ese circuito anti rebote yo usaba el pulsador de los que benian en los maus o raton antiguos y funcionaban muy bien.

bueno boy a buscar entre mis cosas y te subo yotambien mi pulsador anti rebote pero eso sera para mañana y aver si puedo y te ayudo mas


----------



## dannyric (Mar 23, 2011)

Bueno mi pregunta es sencilla, pero al parecer la respuesta no lo es tanto, yo tengo ke hacer un proyecto contador de 00-99 pero ke se visualice en pantalla LCD no en display, y la verdad que no se ni komo empezar, el contador con display ya lo hice pero ahora lo necesito en LCD, diganme ke necesito?? o algun diagrama ke me pueda ayudar.

Olvide mencionar ke sea ascendente y descente de 00-99, gracias.


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 23, 2011)

Hola dannyric 

No ha de ser muy difícil el llevar a cavo tu proyecto.

Para continuar es necesario saber qué LCD se va a utilizar. Esto es, conocer su número de identificación para buscar sus hojas de datos y entonces saber que o como conectarlo.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 23, 2011)

Hola.

Mira la hoja de datos (datasheet) del cd4511 de National.
Typical Applications(Continued)

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## dannyric (Mar 24, 2011)

Bueno es ke ese es uno de los problemas, no se nada de nada sobre el uso de los LCD ni de los tipos, y la informacion ke he encontrado muestra circuitos visualizados en LCD pero usan pics, intente utilizar el 4511 pero no supe donde conectar algunas terminales.


----------

